# Gun shot brag!



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Went to a monthly shooting match with multiple gun shots of all sorts going off, and Sigurd didn't flinch or care one bit. I kept getting compliments that he is the most well behaved dog they've seen in a while at the range. People were saying dogs usually try to get away from the noise, jump and act anxious. Most of the time Sigurd was in a relaxed lay or a sit. Sigurd got a lot of attention! Lots of pets. He was really good, just licked peoples hands!:wub:

 I'm so impressed with him, but I guess that is to be expected, seeing as he has wonderful genetics!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Very cool!! Did you do any special prep with him? My last Rhodesian Ridgeback absolutely freaked out even during 4th of July stuff. Gun shots, fugetaboutit!! I want Max to be relaxed about loud noises too. He isn't at all afraid of major thunder storms, which is a good first sign, but... Since I just got a new Glock 19 today, it was timely that you posted.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

When we trained Abby to be calm around gun fire, we took her to a local outdoor range that was set up in a way that allowed us to start pretty far away (across the parking lot) and move closer toward the range. We were doing peanut butter treats for rewards and just played with her and worked on basic obedience while the gun shots were going off. She *still* gets excited about getting cookies when there's shooting. *lol*

I've taken her reenacting where she's sometimes pretty close to the shooting, and she does so great. She could care less, to be honest. At one event we went to last year, she was off-leash the entire time and just laid down and waited when we weren't moving, and just followed me when we were.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

AbbyK9 said:


> When we trained Abby to be calm around gun fire, we took her to a local outdoor range that was set up in a way that allowed us to start pretty far away (across the parking lot) and move closer toward the range. We were doing peanut butter treats for rewards and just played with her and worked on basic obedience while the gun shots were going off. She *still* gets excited about getting cookies when there's shooting. *lol*
> 
> I've taken her reenacting where she's sometimes pretty close to the shooting, and she does so great. She could care less, to be honest. At one event we went to last year, she was off-leash the entire time and just laid down and waited when we weren't moving, and just followed me when we were.


Thanks, that makes very good sense.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I should add, there is obviously concern about damaging a dog's hearing when you expose them repeatedly and at length to gun fire. Please be safe - start far away and don't spend much time close to gun fire. Keep your dog behind and to the side of the firearm, too, both for safety and to protect his hearing.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I fired two 9mm rounds while Max was about 50 ft. away late this afternoon, in a big field and he didn't even flinch!! Nada... that while a huge thunderstorm was coming in. He's no wimp.


----------

